# Local Aust. Council Tries To Ban Smoking In CBD.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Good luck with this one Orange City Council but it is scary what extent these Smoke Nazi's will go to. As long is smoking is still legal in this country then these fines are not enforcable and as someone in the comments page suggested, by law no citizen has to give their personal details to anyone except an officer of a Law Enforcement Agency. How can they fine someone with no details? Astounding! :flypig:

Orange City council bans smoking in city centre | News.com.au


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wouldn't smokers not shop or spend in said areas? Idgits!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

yall are up tp $20 for a pack of cigs? do they not see that they are creating one huge black market opportunity?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Warren... 

It's amazing how many people just hate tobacco smokers!


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I think this is backed by the UN/WHO, as Kenya recently did the same thing in Nairobi. I could be completely wrong, but seeing how similar this is, really smacks of either copy-cat fascism, or plain ole tin-foil "world government" control of the population.

I saw a thing on prisons last night and in prisons that they ban tobacco, it actually costs more then NARCOTICS.

Bans/Rules/Control are simply a way to make criminals out of ordinary people for the purpose of stealing their money. Fines, taxes, etc.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's people like Stanton A. Glantz & clinton apointee, former FDA Commissioner David Kessler that rob our liberties.


----------



## yvesmary (Jan 28, 2011)

This is like a worldwide snowball going downhill. Getting bigger all the time.

I don't know how we're going to stop it.


----------



## samsamsamm2003 (Jul 10, 2010)

> Mayor John Davis, who voted against the move, said the town would become a "national laughing stock".


Here, here. Australia truly is the capital of anti-smoking nazis. Of course it was a watermelon (Australian Green Party) who proposed this ridiculous legislation.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Rather than banning smoking, how about putting more bins? Seems to me the driving factor was because they were getting cigg butts in their storm water collection system.

I am quite sure they get more than just cigg butts in their storm water system but it is more convenient to blame a group of people because it is too hard or expensive to design and install a proper filtration system.

Incidentally, didn't this part of OZ get hit by floods or something recently?


----------

